# Inspiration



## Johnturner (Dec 7, 2013)

Members

I need a little inspiration. I usually turn small biwls, plates and pens
I have done my share of weed pots.

What's next - keep in mind I am not up to your standards - so start me out slow.

Thanks
John

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 7, 2013)

Well John, you could make a bigger "biwl", take a picture of it so we will know what biwl is. hahaha
How about bottle stoppers or game calls.

Ray


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 8, 2013)

John, I go to the AAW site a lot and look through their gallery to find inspiration, there are tons of pics of some really fine and interesting turnings. You could try segmenting if you have the equipment for it, i.e. table saw or chop saw, a belt or disc sander, and ideally, a drum sander (but there are work-arounds for this). If you want to go down that road, I will explain...


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 8, 2013)

Segmenting is fun to do and is a great way to mix woods and colors. The thing thats kinda cool about segmented turning is that you can plan for a shape where as with a blank you are limited to the size of the blank. another thing about segmented turning is you use up all the scraps and short boards in your shop, and there is very little waste, the pile of chips on the floor is usually much smaller.
I often times just mount up a large chunk of wood and just start turning. I let the wood talk to me and tell me what it want's to be. As I turn away the rough stuff to reveal the smooth a shape will start to reveal itself. I really never get tired of turning.
Got a bunch of tools? Make new handles for them.


----------



## Mike Mills (Dec 8, 2013)

I do like Barry suggest and look at what other have also done. I don't try to copy but just for ideas.
I have probably 1000 photo's classfied and often just peruse through them. I saw a video a while back where different thickness of board were laminated (maybe 2.5" thick total, 4" wide and 7" long) and a winged bowl made. What he did different was to drill through and insert dowells and then turn. I'll have to try that.
Here is my take on the toothpick holders where the top is lifted and the toothpicks fan out to get one. The ones with the small bases looked like they would easily tip over to me. Pretty quick and easy and folks seem to like them. Bing "woodturning toothpick holder" and you can get plans/specs on general interior dimensions and assembly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Johnturner (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks for all these tips
I never thought of the AAW and I am a member
Thanks again.
John


----------



## DKMD (Dec 8, 2013)

Ornaments, salt pigs, peppermills, square/winged stuff, mallets, handles, stoppers, tops, lidded boxes, mortar and pestle, hollowforms, etc... Lots of stuff to try...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Johnturner (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 9, 2013)

Scoops are fun, allow a lot of room for creativity and are usually a big hit and four legged bowls are not near as hard as they look, are skill building and always very popular.


----------



## Johnturner (Dec 9, 2013)

DKMD said:


> Ornaments, salt pigs, peppermills, square/winged stuff, mallets, handles, stoppers, tops, lidded boxes, mortar and pestle, hollowforms, etc... Lots of stuff to try...


OK I give - What is a salt pig??


----------



## Johnturner (Dec 10, 2013)

ironman123 said:


> Well John, you could make a bigger "biwl", take a picture of it so we will know what biwl is. hahaha
> How about bottle stoppers or game calls.
> 
> Ray


Ray,
I have been looking for one of my smaller biwls to post.
I think I sold them all
I'll keep looking
John

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 10, 2013)

Johnturner said:


> OK I give - What is a salt pig??


Also known as salt vaults or salt cellars... It's basically a lidded box meant to hold salt. Here's a link to a couple I turned a while back:
http://www.woodturnersunlimited.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=1779&hilit=Salt


----------

